# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Peticija protiv plutajućeg lng terminala

## Cathy

Nadam se da se smije objaviti ovakav poziv na peticiju.  :Smile: 
Evo tu je u članku link na peticiju: http://otok-krk.org/krk/hrvatska/pet...g-lng-teminala

----------

